# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  VHDL to JEDEC

## lpsyco

Bonjour/Bonsoir;

J'ai termin un bout de programme en VHDL que j'ai simul sous Altera U.P. Simulator. a fonctionne bien  ::lol::  Mais j'aimerais bien voir la simulation sous Proteus. Donc en utilisant le composant 16V8 je dois comvertir mon fichier .vhd en JEDEC pour le mettre en source pour le composant.

comment faire svp pr convertir du code VHDL en un fichier JEDEC !!! ::roll:: 


Merci pour votre rponse.

----------


## mith06

Wouahou!!!

Altera U.P. Simulator. Connais PAs.... ::?: 

 Proteus : Connais pas.... ::?: 

composant 16V8 CONAIIS PASS!!! ::(: 

JEDEC Connais pas  ::oops:: 

Dsol ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::

----------


## lpsyco

D'accord;

Sinon comment je pourrais simuler temporellement pour projet.

Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## lpsyco

Voila l'architecture de mon programme, au fait, le principe c'est de faire le feux de carrefour.


```

```


La squence est juste mais les temporisation sont fausses. par exemple le vert ne dur que pendant une priode d'horloge.

----------


## mith06

Alors 

Ne jamais rien mettre d'autre dans la liste de sensibilit d'un process *que* l'horloge, et le reset SI celui-ci est asynchrone.
Dans ton cas il synchrone => 



```

```


Pour ce que est de la logique combinatoire  dcrit la a lextrieur des process:



```
R1 <= '1' when ((Automate = Defaut) or (Automate = Second) or (Automate = Retour1) or (Automate = Retour2)) else '0';
```

----------

